# So do I do open or restricted dressage?!



## HollyhedgePippa (17 August 2012)

I'm entering for my first prelim and on the form it asks for restricted or open... confused?! 

Can somebody explain which I would fall under please as what I've read on the BD website has just confused the hell out of me as I don't have any points and it will be unaffiliate what I'm doing


----------



## Lolo (17 August 2012)

Is it affiliated?


----------



## juliap (17 August 2012)

It should say on the schedule what the restricted class is - usually something like not to have been placed first - third in any dressage competition or horse & rider not to have been placed first - it varies on each class.

Anyone who can't ride in the restricted section goes in the open one - it's to try to make sure that people who haven't won much don't have to compete in the same section as others who have.

Good luck with your fist comp


----------



## HollyhedgePippa (17 August 2012)

It's unaffiliated  

I haven't been placed before because I haven't done it, so which section would I fall into?

Thanks


----------



## juliap (17 August 2012)

Restricted - does it not say anything on the schedule?


----------



## Lolo (17 August 2012)

If you've never done anything before, restricted  It's usually over 60% at that level/ placings at unaff.


----------



## HollyhedgePippa (17 August 2012)

Thank you! 

It does explain it but I get confused easily when there are massive paragraphs


----------



## juliap (17 August 2012)

Enjoy it - remember to breathe and to smile at the judge


----------



## MrsMozart (18 August 2012)

Have fun!


----------



## JLav (18 August 2012)

Are you a BD member? The Restricted section is for BD members who are group 7 or 8 riders (You would be group 8 if you've never won any BD points).

If you are not a BD member or you are a BD member who is group 6 or above then you do the Open section.


----------

